# Maintenance Needed?



## thegrindstaffs (Aug 25, 2014)

We have a 2010 268RL that was purchased about 6 months ago. We've finally fixed a most of the little things that were broken, added a 2nd 12v battery, led lights, one MaxxAir vent, and cleaned it up. Now that I feel like I have made some headway on the camper I wanted to address the maintenance side of things. Everything works just fine as far as I know. We've used it a handful of times since we got it, but I have nothing to compare it to since it's our first TT. I read about bearings and axles and flipping tires, etc. but honestly I have no idea what that means and if it's necessary for someone like me who will camp for 20 nights a year and take one 1,000 mile trip a year. What do you guys recommend that I put on my list to do? I am willing and able to do the work. Thank you guys and gals for all your help. The info on this site has been a huge help.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There are a number of things you'll want to check prior to your first trip, and things you'll want to check on a yearly basis prior to using the trailer for the year. I have started threads on two other forums to prompt people to think about what they might need to do, and to get some of the veterans to chime in with their two cents. These are some of the things they brought up.
Wheel bearings
Brakes
Tires (rotate accordingly)
Lights (inside and out)
Lube the slides
Check all hitch/axle/slides bolts and nuts
Look at welds at stress points and springs and in my case rear boat hitch
Check the under belly cover for sagging/rips/condition
Corrosion on electrical
Roof (caulk, membrane)
Pull A/C covers on roof (check for debris, mud dobbers, wasp nest and check the drain properly) 
Check filters/evaporator/condenser and blow out with air
Lube antenna
Check roof vents (make sure they are clear)
Check sky lights and vent doors for cracks and seals
Make sure gutters are clean and caulk is good 
I have an electronic sniffer that I check gas lines
I start all appliances and pump
Before I had 6 point level I lubed all of my jacks
Lube all the door latches
Blow out drains on the windows
Lube the fold out steps and touch up paint as necessary.
Check all seals on doors and slides and windows
I check and restock my tools that I carry (make sure I can remove all wheels on the road) 
Check jack for changing tires
Check spare for air/dry rot/and make sure it will crank down and lube the cranking mechanism.
Fill both propane tanks
Remove and inspect the anode in the water heater and flush it.
Pressurize the fresh water system by adding water to the fresh water tank and turning on the water pump. Check for leaks.
There will be certain things you may check more often depending on what you find, or you may find that you need service for repairs. 
Critical items are definitely roof seal, roof to wall seals and other areas where water can enter. Make sure the caulk is in good condition. If it isn't remove 100% of the affected area and reapply new caulk. DICOR is used for items that are on your roof. 
Wash and clean the roof at least yearly and inspect. 
That ought to keep you busy for a while!

Eric


----------



## thegrindstaffs (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you very much! Yes, I'd say this is enough to keep me busy, but I'd rather be busy and safe than the alternative.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

All batteries, remote,smoke alarms ect.


----------

